# Lola, 10yo Andalusian mare



## MHOL (6 June 2012)




----------



## templewood (6 June 2012)

Try asking for info on the BAPSH Facebook page.


----------



## MHOL (12 June 2012)

templewood said:



			Try asking for info on the BAPSH Facebook page.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you i have, Lola had a foal in May 2012, we really need to speak to the lady who has her regarding a serious veterinary issue. Please in confidence get in touch


----------



## MHOL (15 June 2012)

Really need to find this horse-URGENTLY


----------



## nikicb (15 June 2012)

Sorry can't help, but try posting on the Berkshire Equestrian page on FB:

http://www.facebook.com/berkshire.equestrian#!/berkshire.equestrian?sk=wall

Hope you find her.


----------



## Cuffey (15 June 2012)

nikicb said:



			Sorry can't help, but try posting on the Berkshire Equestrian page on FB:

http://www.facebook.com/berkshire.equestrian#!/berkshire.equestrian?sk=wall

Hope you find her.
		
Click to expand...

Could you share this if you are a member please--that site has reached its quota of friends


----------



## nikicb (15 June 2012)

Cuffey said:



			Could you share this if you are a member please--that site has reached its quota of friends
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I'm not a member, I just go in there occasionally - hopefully someone else will see this that is.  Or try messaging the page owner to see if they will post for you.  Good luck.


----------

